# FS/FT: 2x 9L ADA I Soil / Fire Red Cherries



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling 2x 9L Bags of ADA I soil = $50/each bag

Fire Red Cherries = $3/each OR if you take 15 or more $2/each a minimum of 5 as anything under is really not worth my time. I will be available next week from Tuesday to Thursday, this is pick up only in surrey near Surrey central station.

Possible trades would be a 24" GLO fixture in MINT or perfect working condition. Also a hydor inline heater(16/22mm) in MINT or perfect working condition.

Picture of the exact group of Fire Reds.









PM me for more details if need be.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man! heard you moved already. sorry wasn't able to invite you for a visit. i will as soon as i get everything sorted out.

bump for a nice fire reds. i've seen stephen's shrimps.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

A PM has been sent


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> hey man! heard you moved already. sorry wasn't able to invite you for a visit. i will as soon as i get everything sorted out.
> 
> bump for a nice fire reds. i've seen stephen's shrimps.


Thanks bro.

@Greg

Pm replied.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You've been PM'd.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> You've been PM'd.


Pmed you back.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Some are spoken for already, still have few left. Will be free most of tuesday and thursday, wed after 5pm.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Does those fire red cherries have red legs too?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Does those fire red cherries have red legs too?


Yes they do adults are thick solid red legs.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Yes they do adults are thick solid red legs.


wow and you're selling them almost like regular cherry price! Others sell for $10! Maybe you should raise your price and earn a little more.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> wow and you're selling them almost like regular cherry price! Others sell for $10! Maybe you should raise your price and earn a little more.


Well this is a fire red cherries although it is more redder than usual fire reds, i do have PFR too and no i will never mix them with this ones.


----------



## cooper (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the shrimp man!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

cooper said:


> Thanks for the shrimp man!


NP bro, anytime. Nice meeting you.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Still got few left, 1bag of 9L soil is on hold for tomorrow 1 9L bag still available.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to all that bought fire reds, still have some more available in limited quantity only. Also the 2x 9L bags of ADA I is still here, if anyone wants ADA soil this is brand new let me know thanks.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

UP....

I still have 1 9L BAG of ADA normal type for sale, also have about 30 fire red cherries left...

BUMP!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

up up up!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Up

up

up!!!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for super nice shrimps and awesome deal!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks...

@all

Still have the 9L bag "BRAND NEW"...

aLL fire red cherries are spoken for and will let everyone know if i still have some left...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Up, nobody needs ADA soil?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

All fire red cherries are spoken for, ONLY thing left is 1 9L bag of BRAND NEW ADA soil normal type for $50. I got it at that price so i'm selling it at that price, i have too many bags kicking around that i can't use them all.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

So there is more than i thought and still have 15 or so left... Also 1 9L ADA soil is still available for $50 price is firm as i got this from Patrick for the same price "BRAND NEW"...


----------

